# Drummerboy1962 home theater



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

This is a dedicated theatre designed to keep the sound in with minimal escape of noise. I have found the sub is hardest to contain with only minimal amount escaping. There is no windows and just the 2 doors on the one frame. The walls are 230mm thick Hanson block filled with concrete right round and then lined with 2 layers off 13mm sound stop board including ceiling. I am getting ready to purchase a new projector, screen and lens and take another leap forward. The room is big at 8.5m x 5.5m and a ceiling height of 8ft which is perfect for the family viewing. I am fortunate to be able to crank up the volume without disturbing next door. No Atmos yet as I think in a few years better products will come out. :smile:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

One word. 


Wow. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree. Wow. I like the setup. I also like the star wars action figures as well as the lord of the rings and Jack Sparrow posters. I must also say that is one colorful speaker there! Excellent job. I am sure you will enjoy that theater room.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

It used to be used for band practice.Once them 2 doors are shut the sound stays in the room and very little noise is heard.The Star Wars figures were bought at Big W for 150 bucks each.I am not really one for cluttered rooms with too much in them but I could not resist them as I walked past.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Sound proofed room is great. Helps to keep the noise from bleeding outside.. I am sure other folks in the house appreciate it. $150 isn't too bad for the Star Wars figures. They look great so well worth the price.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

This hobby of ours can be expensive at times but the rewards are great.A dedicated room is one of the best things we can do for our Home Theater's and very seldom you will lose money on it. It makes a great investment and can improve sound quality if done right.The rest of the family love having the luxury of going out to the room whenever a blockbuster comes out. The other movies are watched in the lounge room on a mediocre system which still sounds good and has a good impact. We have the Pure Accoustics 5.1 Speaker system with a Pioneer LX 86 receiver for the lounge room.The speaker system and sub are ok but nothing in the league of the Yammy HX8 which are made from Canadian maple and are a fantastic speaker and so different to their standard line. The Yammy speakers always get high praises from all who hear them and are very underrated.As far as I know, I don't think they are available in the states from what I was told.These speakers have never once given me a problem in all the years I have had them and I can't rate them high enough. You gotta love Home Theater as its an awesome interest.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Lounge room setup looks like this for mediocre viewing. No Blockbuster movies are watched in this room.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

The Audyssey pro kit calibration process.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Gorgeous room!!! :yikes:

So... what kind of projector are you looking at? )


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> Gorgeous room!!! :yikes:
> 
> So... what kind of projector are you looking at? )


 I have my heart set on a JVC X9000 or an Optoma at this stage but adding a anamorphic lens could sway me to something else depending which projector looks best with one.They are just a couple of brands among many who are making great projectors at the moment.Also a new screen possibly an LP Morgan 150". If I can get real results with something cheaper then I will also look at my options too.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is that where you position the mic during calibration, or just there for the picture? Ideally, you want the tip of the mic to be at ear level. That looks like it is quite a bit higher than that. Just inquiring! The theater looks great. What model it that Denon amp?


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Is that where you position the mic during calibration, or just there for the picture? Ideally, you want the tip of the mic to be at ear level. That looks like it is quite a bit higher than that. Just inquiring! The theater looks great. What model it that Denon amp?


That's a good question mate.In my situation I have to be aware of all my speakers placement, as the measurements are between speaker and listening position so my rear speakers are a fair way back from the main listening position so I have to keep that in mind. The backs of the chairs can interfere with the mic so it pays to bring the mic a foot away from the seating position as all these things need to be taken into account when measuring if not then the Audyssey pro will give errors.Thats how sensitive it is. As long as it's close enough then I am going to get great results as the choices I make after the calibration comes into play also.As long as my measurements are within the speakers width and length then that is the main thing in my room..My surrounds are a little higher than normal as they are bookshelf surrounds mounted to the wall so I mounted them a little higher as to not bump my head.But the good thing about it is that I have angled them at the main listening position.The results I am getting are fantastic and very atmospheric. Not atmos but pretty good.My main listening position is elevated off the floor on a riser.The Denon amp is the 10 channel POA-A1HD and the pre/pro is the matching AVP-A1HD with the DVD-A1UD universal disc player.Denon named them "The Imperial Death Star"


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't see the reasoning behind measuring/tuning the system to where your head is not. But I capitulate not knowing anything about how the Audyssey Pro works. With REW, you want the mic where your ears are. The sound that changes because of where the seat back is needs to be addressed since that is where your head will be during the movie. Do you have the ability to analyze each way with REW & compare results?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I ran my room tune... I put a blanket over the MLP seat so there would be no reflections, and I put the mic a few inches from the headrest (you can always recline the seats to help too). Our mic was then positioned just a bit above where my ears are. Our sides, and surrounds are high up on the walls and come with brackets that angle them downward...so I had some custom hinge brackets made that angle the speakers to where they are aimed at the MLP. The most important thing is to get the mic in the exact spot every time you run a tune, as if you don't your distances, and delays can be different. I struggled with this part until I made a separate mount for the 1st mic position...now I can get exactly the same measurement every time for the 1st mic position. 

Previously I have run the MLP mic position halfway between the front row, and the 2nd row with excellent results. With my current setup, I will be doing a front row MLP for stereo, a 2nd row MLP for stereo, and a front row for surround tune. I am doing it this way in our setup, because the 2nd row has much more bass being over the rear sub, and the front row is more spacious. Now I will be able to listen in the front row with the MLP tune, or in the 2nd row with a MLP tune. Now I know that most people do not have the capability of having multiple MLP tunes, but I do, so I am taking advantage of it.

Everyone has different tastes, and room configs, so my advise is to try different MLP mic positions, and see what makes you happiest.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed that if it sounds good to the owner, then that is perfect.

But if I put a blanket on the chair for tuning, & it made a difference, it would seem to me that you would have to leave the blanket there for watching the movie. Kinda like Wayne's' magic pillow.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Agreed that if it sounds good to the owner, then that is perfect.
> 
> But if I put a blanket on the chair for tuning, & it made a difference, it would seem to me that you would have to leave the blanket there for watching the movie. Kinda like Wayne's' magic pillow.


Your body will be the blanket when you are sitting there.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

That Denon amp is beautiful! Why do they put 3 meters on a 10 channel amp?


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Tonto said:


> I can't see the reasoning behind measuring/tuning the system to where your head is not. But I capitulate not knowing anything about how the Audyssey Pro works. With REW, you want the mic where your ears are. The sound that changes because of where the seat back is needs to be addressed since that is where your head will be during the movie. Do you have the ability to analyze each way with REW & compare results?


 My head is only a foot or so away from Ear height and its that close that I can't see any reason why it would not give me good results. I have put the mike at ear height and when measuring the back speakers I have got errors with the pro kit. Standard Audyssey(mic that came with the AVP) was fine. The Audyssey pro kit picks up every detail as I had my right front speaker cable loose and it gave me an error but as soon as I tightened it up it was fine and I could continue. Different situations require different approaches.Audyssey is a standard and the rest is up to us.Thats the way I see it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what important. I wish I could hear that amp. That has got to be the coolest looking amp I've seen. I would love to have one, but that thing is out of my price range. Oh well, one day!


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

I wish you could too mate.The amp is a beast and weighs in at 67kg and takes 2 to lift it.You can't buy them new in Australia anymore and i got mine second hand but having said that, the guy i bought it off is an ultra high end stereo enthusiast and when i say ultra high end i mean ULTRA. His gear is very expensive an puts mine to shame.Anyway he had this amp that was hardly being used and when it was delivered to my place it even had the blue plastic on the front of the amp(talk about white gloves).I got it for a little over 6 grand australian dollars which i thought was a great deal. It has never given me any problem in all the time i have had it.He even shipped it on a crate for me.Great guy to deal with.Thank god for these forums as you can get some great deals and make great friends.I hope you get something like this one day mate.But you are quite right it pays to place the mic at ear height as that is all part off the standard but it just did not work for me because of the back speakers and the backs of the chair.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> That Denon amp is beautiful! Why do they put 3 meters on a 10 channel amp?


 Thanks mate yea it is nice and every time i walk by it i feel proud to have it. But without my room i feel it would be an overkill especially because off its weight but its well built as is the AVP which is a 32kg monster.A lot off home theater gear now seems to be getting lighter and lighter as the years go by. Correct me if i am wrong as all i have ever owned is well built amps. Even my Dvda1ud is 17kg and weighs more than a good few amps.But i love good quality products. I had a Pioneer VSXAX10aig receiver and that was 30 odd kg also. That's what got me started on the well built machines. On the amp there is buttons under the meters where you can change between the channels.I think the Mcintosh amps are the same in that regard.Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

This is what the amp looked like before unboxing it.It was shipped from Perth Australia to central Queensland and insured.Kudos to you Grant if you are reading this as it was packed,shipped and organized to a top notch standard.Not bad considering it weighs in at 67kg solid.:smile:


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Have updated my Home theater room off late with some new gear and a change off color. What a great lifestyle this is and gives us a sense off achievement.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Some more eye candy.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yep some more.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

A little close up of my Yammy ceiling speaker for Atmos and dtsx.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the eye candy.. 

Looks great!


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Have not posted here in some time so I thought I would post an update on the theatre room. Here is a video link for your viewing.


----------

